# I don't get roman rooms



## rock1313 (Aug 19, 2010)

Can some one please tell me in lots of detail what is roman rooms. I looked at other forms about it but I didn't get it.


----------



## aronpm (Aug 19, 2010)

Basically, you have a house in your head. It could be your own house, a house you've made up, whatever. You mentally walk through the house and the rooms, and you imagine ('place') items in parts of the house. When you want to recall, you start walking through again and remember the items.

I don't know how many items people put in a single room, but you could have an item on the bookcase, next to TV, on the coffee table, etc.

It works based on the human brain's need to have good visual memory of locations so that we don't get lost, IIRC.


----------



## rock1313 (Aug 19, 2010)

Ok so it get now that you have to remember items in a room but does that means an item for every piece of the cube.


----------



## aronpm (Aug 19, 2010)

It depends on how big you want to make your image list.

If you do 1 item for 1 sticker, you have 24 images.
If you do 1 item for 2 sticker, you have 552 (I think) images.
If you do 1 item for 3 sticker, you have 12,144 (I think) images.

I can't speak for anyone else, but I use 1 item for 2 stickers and I just make the images up as I go along.


----------



## rock1313 (Aug 19, 2010)

so would you memorize in your head for example (DOOR KNOB, LAPTOP, LIGHT SWITCH) (CUPBOARD, TV, SHOES, CUPBOARD)


----------



## aronpm (Aug 19, 2010)

rock1313 said:


> so would you memorize in your head for example (DOOR KNOB, LAPTOP, LIGHT SWITCH) (CUPBOARD, TV, SHOES, CUPBOARD)



No. Say for example the letters are DK LP LI CP TV SH.
The images for those might be: donkey kong, LP record, light bulb, cops, tv, shrek.

You might start in your bedroom and see a Donkey Kong game on your TV, then you check on top of your drawer and see an LP record. It goes on like that.

I don't use roman rooms any more (I use journeys, it's similar, but different ).


----------



## Micael (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi,
I suggest these pages, very good explanation.

http://memory-sports.com/2009/03/28/how-to-become-a-memory-champion-part-1/

http://memory-sports.com/2009/04/06/how-to-become-a-memory-champion-part-2/


----------



## rock1313 (Aug 20, 2010)

meh look's very difficult i'll stick with another method


----------



## MrMoney (Aug 20, 2010)

rock1313 said:


> meh look's very difficult i'll stick with another method



It IS difficult. At first. After a while it becomes second nature and VERY accurate. Just think about your first multi-blind solving 2+++ cubes ...


----------



## rock1313 (Oct 31, 2010)

I sorta get it now. So there are 6 sides of a cube and each side is a different room right.


----------



## PalashD (Oct 31, 2010)

rock1313 said:


> I sorta get it now. So there are 6 sides of a cube and each side is a different room right.


 
lol! this is classic!! 

there are 6 sides in a cube as are there in a room. Now for each edge you associate an object of the room. Like the electric switch can be FR or something. Likewise for the corners.


----------



## Micael (Oct 31, 2010)

rock1313 said:


> I sorta get it now. So there are 6 sides of a cube and each side is a different room right.


 
No, it is not related to the geometry of the cube. You could memorise a cube or a string of numbers or a deck using the technic. Roman room (or journey - for me it is the same thing) is a path through a place you know well and where you mentally place items you want to recall. The path help to recall and to keep the right order of item. Basically, it is used to memorize an ordered list.


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 1, 2010)

so lets just say the scramble: B U2 B' D' F2 U' L2 D R2 B D' R B2 L' F U2 B2 L2 D' L' F D' F B2 D 
How would you memorize it using a room (Using M2 or something)


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Nov 1, 2010)

Right, so in my lettering scheme, the string of letters are: GL IE VR IA TA, and remembering that the UL and BR edge has to be flipped. I memorise in pairs for M2 (almost everyone does). So I walk into my room (or house or wherever you prefer or is familliar to you). Then I see a GLoom (pokemon) sitting on my couch. Moving on, I see an Internet Explorer icon (IE) hovering above that Gloom. After that, I spot a motorbike (VRoom) beside my TV set. Next I walk upstairs, I see IAn, a friend s***ing in my toilet with the door wide open, and lastly, I find myself stepping into a pool of TAr. Or something like that. Flipped edges can be memorised visually. This is not exactly my list of word I use to do BLD, I just made them up. You should make your own list that is familliar to you. As for Multi, one room per cube is recommended, like the first cube is your front yard, second is living room, 3rd is storeroom etc.


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 1, 2010)

xXzaKerXx said:


> Right, so in my lettering scheme, the string of letters are: GL IE VR IA TA, and remembering that the UL and BR edge has to be flipped. I memorise in pairs for M2 (almost everyone does). So I walk into my room (or house or wherever you prefer or is familliar to you). Then I see a GLoom (pokemon) sitting on my couch. Moving on, I see an Internet Explorer icon (IE) hovering above that Gloom. After that, I spot a motorbike (VRoom) beside my TV set. Next I walk upstairs, I see IAn, a friend s***ing in my toilet with the door wide open, and lastly, I find myself stepping into a pool of TAr. Or something like that. Flipped edges can be memorised visually. This is not exactly my list of word I use to do BLD, I just made them up. You should make your own list that is familliar to you. As for Multi, one room per cube is recommended, like the first cube is your front yard, second is living room, 3rd is storeroom etc.



why can't you say motorbike as MOtorbike (MO)


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Nov 1, 2010)

I can't really think of anything associated with VR. And using all five senses helps recall images better, like imagining yourself sniffing Gloom's awful stench in your living room or the feel of sticky and warm tar at your feet.


----------



## peedu (Nov 1, 2010)

rock1313 said:


> why can't you say motorbike as MOtorbike (MO)



You can.

You have 2 options:

1) Come up with words/images on a fly when memorizing. (There is also plan B in case you can not come up with the word - just remember 2 letters among items/persons etc.)
2) Create your own list of words/images and learn it by heart. That way you don't need to make up words during memorization.
It takes some time to make a list of 552 letter combinations and learn it. (Some combinations can be skipped if you plan on doing just 3x3 BLD - the ones that include buffers). You can just take a paper and a pen right now and write: MO - MOtorbike.

Nobody else will be able to make a list for you, because you will use words/names that are familiar only to you - friends names for example.
You associate MO with motorbike, but I use a character from a kids song. It won't help you, because you don't know the song. You don't know estonian language either. 




Peedu


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 1, 2010)

so is roman rooms are also about letters too


----------



## hr.mohr (Nov 1, 2010)

roman rooms is a technique to help you memorize something in a specific order. It's easier to remember a route, especially if the room is very familiar to you, compared to just remembering each item in succession.


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 1, 2010)

I saw a form and it said to list 10 items in a room. How can you apply it to a cube


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Nov 1, 2010)

Each sticker is assigned to one letter. A letter pair, say, CK, can be assigned to an object, let's say cookie. Then "cookie" is one item. You walk into a room, and you see a cookie lying on your bed, or something like that. 10 items to room means you can have 10 objects made from letter pairs put around your room. So when you're solving, you think of a cookie. And you can remember that cookie is CK, and you'll shoot to the sticker that denotes C, and then K. Get it?


----------



## peedu (Nov 1, 2010)

rock1313 said:


> I saw a form and it said to list 10 items in a room. How can you apply it to a cube


 
I'll try to explain it also...

Cube has 12 edges and 8 corners. Edges have 2x12=24 stickers, corners have 3x8=24 stickers.

To mark correct position and orientation of edges you need 24 letters, the same with the corners - 24 letters. How you position letters is up to you and there is almost no wrong way to do it as long as you can identify which letter means which position.

To memorise a cube you need to remember a sequence of letters in two strings - edges and corners. If you want (quicker) easy way then you have to remember twisted pieces also, but you can do it the cowboy way - start a new cycle for every twisted piece.

If you can generate that sequence of letters by looking at the cube then you pair them up and come up with the word/person/item that relates for you with those two letters.
(make up a word on the fly during memorization or take the words from your prepared list).

Depending on the scramble and the way you handle it you can have around 10-13-15 letters for edges and another 5-6-9 for corners. Maybe more, maybe less depending on luck also. 
Let's say you happen to have 12 letters for edges and 8 for the corners. Instead of 12+8 letters you remember 6+4 items/persons/countries whatever works for you.

It's not enough just to remember a pile of random things - you must remember them in certain order to come back to the same string of letters which brings you back to sticker positions and helps you to solve the cube blindfolded.

To remember in order you prepare a room in your mind (or a journey or a building) that has a certain order of locations. You may invent the castle, cave, labyrinth or use any rooms/routes you are familiar with. Just with enough locations (slots) to place the items into.

Several examples have been given. What do you have in your living room? Sofa, coffee table, tv, ceiling lamp, flower pot, pool table, carpet? See, you have locations for 7 items, representing 14 letters. That should be enough for edges. Put the corners in bedroom, office or school gym. If you don't have pool table in your living room, take a different thing you have, buy a pool table or imagine one.

Just decide what to use and start training. Take a 10 page book "3 pigs" from your younger sister or son and place the items on those pages. You must learn the locations by heart anyway - room, route, book, song, whatever you decide to use.


Peedu


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 1, 2010)

ok so lets say LG lounge TV television SO sofa CP carpet, but what if I get mixed up and I think LG SO CP TV that will all go wrong especially in multi bld


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Nov 1, 2010)

Try not to use those in your images list. Instead of lounge, try Lego. Or if you really have to, try to make crazy stuff happen to your images so that they will be easier to distinguish, like a jumping sofa or a polka dot television won from a lucky draw. Or as Chester Lian suggests, use Pokemon.


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 1, 2010)

Rock, do you even understand how the execution part of bld solving works? I get the feeling you don't yet know about cycles and all that stuff, which you need to know before you think about memorising.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 1, 2010)

peedu said:


> How you position letters is up to you and there is *almost* no wrong way to do it as long as you can identify which letter means which position.



Why "almost"? Is there a way you'd consider wrong? (not nitpicking, just curious)


----------



## peedu (Nov 1, 2010)

Stefan said:


> Why "almost"? Is there a way you'd consider wrong? (not nitpicking, just curious)



Your question is appropriate and I thought about that also when I wrote "almost". I must admit that there are just easy/fast ways and the cowboy/slow/hard ways. So, the wrong way considering the speed of solving would be choosing the hard path, but speed is not always the criteria.

You are certainly aware of the ways to avoid certain letter to appear on your list by choosing a different lettering scheme - replace a letter. There are also many combinations of letter-pairs that can be avoided if you try to see it beforehand and place the letters differently on different faces. Also, some people tend to look (in their mind) through the cube and again you might change your lettering scenario accordingly.

Last, but not the least, the wrong way would be A-FU, B-LD, C-BR. (Actually, if I look at what I just wrote that could be pretty logical system if you continue with that (placing letters just randomly all over the cube if you are able to recall what each letter means)).

Definitely the wrong way would be using letters from the alfabet you are not familiar with - eg. for you, Stefan, I would not suggest using Armenian mixed with ancient Egypt letters. Well for some people ancient Egypt might be the right thing, but it might be hard to come up with word-image representatives for those letters.



Peedu

PS: If Stefan now tells us that Armenian is his favourite language, he knows the alfabet anyway and he has been interested in ancient Egypt since he was 5, used the Egypt letters to exchange secret messages with friend(s) then I gave away good hint about improving memorization for free.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 1, 2010)

xXzaKerXx said:


> I can't really think of anything associated with VR. And using all five senses helps recall images better, like imagining yourself sniffing Gloom's awful stench in your living room or the feel of sticky and warm tar at your feet.


 
VelociRaptor.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 1, 2010)

Ah, yeah. I agree it affects the quality. I recently tried it and got confused that my letter L target was on the L layer but my letter R target wasn't on the R layer. I didn't like that and changed my scheme to make it symmetric and have the L/R/F/B/U/D targets be related to their corresponding layers. I think that was better, although for some targets I still had the original letters strongly associated and confused the new ones with them. Gah.

And no, I don't know Armenian or Egyptian


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 1, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> VelociRaptor.


 
That's a great one! I really needed a better VR. Thanks, Stachu! Added to my list.


----------



## riffz (Nov 1, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> That's a great one! I really needed a better VR. Thanks, Stachu! Added to my list.


 
I had Veran (villain from Zelda) previously, and although I don't want to change it (<3 Zelda), I think I will as well.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 1, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> That's a great one! I really needed a better VR. Thanks, Stachu! Added to my list.


 
Is your list currently online?
I'd love to start a collective listing of what people use for 2-letter words.

I know Chris' is available (I'm not sure how up-to-date that may be), so I could start the list off with that.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 1, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> Is your list currently online?


 
No, I'm afraid I don't currently even have a typed-up list. (It's just in my head.) I have the original list I made a couple of years ago, but I've changed a bunch of items since then.

Maybe I can try to find the time to update it someday soon, but probably not until after the Dayton Open.

I do think a collective list might be helpful. With a good enough list like that, someone could probably create a list they're happy with in a day or two, instead of the month it took me.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 2, 2010)

I need to update my list as well, I change my images when I realize that I have recall errors on the same ones. Looking through my image lists there are a number of them that I have changed. I'll try to work on updating it in the next week or so.

As for VR, it's a very memorable image for me. I've only had a long recall delay on it once in a few years. I pretty much picture this:






Hope this helps.

Also, as to the debate about certain lettering scheme being better than others. I've made really significant changes to my lettering scheme twice now, one of which I am still in the process of making complete. I am finding that, for me, my brain seems to subconsciously want letters to be in certain areas. I keep mixing up letters when I memorize, and rather than try to fight through this I simply change my scheme to what my brain seems to want anyway. I first re-lettered my B and D faces a couple years ago, and then things went fine for a long time. Recently I've been having some memorization issues with the R face as well as my inner r layer on big cubes, with my brain subconsciously preferring a scheme different from the one I had. Rather than fight it, I'm now in the process of unlearning my old lettering and switching to the new one. I'm already finding that memorizing with the new scheme feels more natural, I don't know of any other way to describe it. It's a sort of contentment, as if my subconscious is saying "finally you're doing it right!" 

Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 2, 2010)

The image I'm replacing is "Virtual Reality", and I envision the headset part - a headset I wore in a gaming place once. But it just doesn't work very well for me - I stumble over it far too often. I'm hoping VelociRaptor will go better - I suspect it will for me.

This just goes to show that it really is important for everyone to come up with a list that works well for them personally. Images that work well for Chris often don't work at all for me, and probably vice-versa. I know I also have several images that are the same as Chris's, but mine are for a different set of letters. For instance, Chris lists AO as "aerosol" on his site, but I have AE as "aerosol". Or Chris has gold as GO, and I have gold as AU.


----------



## peedu (Nov 2, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> This just goes to show that it really is important for everyone to come up with a list that works well for them personally. Images that work well for Chris often don't work at all for me, and probably vice-versa. I know I also have several images that are the same as Chris's, but mine are for a different set of letters. For instance, Chris lists AO as "aerosol" on his site, but I have AE as "aerosol". Or Chris has gold as GO, and I have gold as AU.


 
GO is Gorbatshev 

Looking at list of someone else can give some ideas, but finally you have your own personal list anyway. Maybe only in your head and not 100% completed, but you tend to use the same word for a letter combination anyway.

Peedu


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 2, 2010)

First question:

Let's just say one of my rooms is my bedroom. In my memo some letter pairs like X,V J,G V,X G,J and lots others are very hard. thinking one up on the spot in your room is very time consuming and memo times will be alot longer. Also if I have learnt every letter conbination, *one picture may not associate with my paticular room at all*, but if I did every letter combination with one room. Thats very hard cause if some one has over 20 prepared rooms and they lernt every letter conbination with each room. Thats alot of conbinations.

Second question: What if you get one item mixed up eg. you accidentially swap a coke can with a drum stick and you've ruined your solve


----------



## aronpm (Nov 2, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> Is your list currently online?
> I'd love to start a collective listing of what people use for 2-letter words.
> 
> I know Chris' is available (I'm not sure how up-to-date that may be), so I could start the list off with that.


 
Once I get some free time (in a week or so probably), I will make lists for everything. I'll make a list of my image pairs, my word pairs, my algs for corners, edges, wings, and probably some of the 4-letter images/words I have (but never seem to get).



Mike Hughey said:


> Or Chris has gold as GO, and I have gold as AU


I use some elements/chemicals for letters, like CO is carbon monoxide (chocking on a gas), or lead (PB, usually as an adjective). Adjectives and adverbs are really useful words for compacting memo


----------



## hatep (Nov 2, 2010)

rock1313 said:


> First question:
> 
> Let's just say one of my rooms is my bedroom. In my memo some letter pairs like X,V J,G V,X G,J and lots others are very hard. thinking one up on the spot in your room is very time consuming and memo times will be alot longer. Also if I have learnt every letter conbination, *one picture may not associate with my paticular room at all*, but if I did every letter combination with one room. Thats very hard cause if some one has over 20 prepared rooms and they lernt every letter conbination with each room. Thats alot of conbinations.
> 
> Second question: What if you get one item mixed up eg. you accidentially swap a coke can with a drum stick and you've ruined your solve


 
First answer: You don't learn a letter combination per room, just learn one set and use it for any room (sometimes you have to be a bit creative for this to work)

Second answer: Then your solve is ruined...


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 2, 2010)

hatep said:


> First answer: You don't learn a letter combination per room, just learn one set and use it for any room (sometimes you have to be a bit creative for this to work)
> 
> Second answer: Then your solve is ruined...



what if MO was motorbike in my combination and it is not assosiated in any shape or form to my room


----------



## peedu (Nov 2, 2010)

rock1313 said:


> First question:
> 
> Let's just say one of my rooms is my bedroom. In my memo some letter pairs like X,V J,G V,X G,J and lots others are very hard. thinking one up on the spot in your room is very time consuming and memo times will be alot longer. Also if I have learnt every letter conbination, *one picture may not associate with my paticular room at all*, but if I did every letter combination with one room. Thats very hard cause if some one has over 20 prepared rooms and they lernt every letter conbination with each room. Thats alot of conbinations.


 
I get a feeling that you have misunderstood something. You don't have to associate the room with pictures or words. Room is used to remember the order or the sequence of items/words.

Let's take the letters from your own post: X,V J,G V,X G,J.
Pair them up: XV JG VX GJ
(Of course they don't appear like that in a regular solve, but it does not matter).
I don't know what your word-list contains, but for this example we can use what Chris has online at http://www.speedcubing.com/chris/memo-images.html

XV - Xavier (X-men)
JG - jug
VX - vortex
GJ - Green Giant

Then in your bedroom you find 4 locations. Maybe:
1) On the bed
2) under the pillow
3) on the floor
4) in the closet

And always in the same order.
And picture this:
Xavier on the bed, jug under the pillow, vortex on the floor and green giant in the closet.

Later you just go through those locations in the same order, find the creatures and items in there and translate them back to letters and letters back to stickers on the cube.

Next time you put different things into the same locations, just the order of the locations is fixed.

Peedu


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 2, 2010)

OH I get it


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 2, 2010)

so do people acually blindfold lots of cubes with this method

by the way thanks preedu


----------



## peedu (Nov 2, 2010)

rock1313 said:


> so do people acually blindfold lots of cubes with this method
> 
> by the way thanks preedu


 
For example...
Wicaksono Adi remembered 54 cubes in 7 hours or so. He used 1 room per cube, 3 sets of 18 rooms. Each set has different season - winter, summer, autumn. Probably the 18 rooms are divided onto 3 floors in an imaginary castle or palace.

He solved 50 cubes correctly.

So, there is a lot of room to expand your imaginary rooms by inventing new planets, using different color in your rooms. Just be creative and see what is working for you.

And you are welcome!


Peedu


----------



## peedu (Nov 2, 2010)

I forgot to mention that it does not have to be a room at all. If you are comfortable with placing the items in a line and are able to recall the letters from that line later, then just do that.

I am experimenting with that "letter pair = image -> place" system also, but I might drop back to my old system - just cram the letters with some help from visual. Somehow just the string of letters works for 1 cube. I need to escape the last postition in 4x4 BLD, so some more efficient memory system is needed.

Peedu


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm starting a site to collectively hold these lists. Listen for more!


----------



## tim (Nov 3, 2010)

peedu said:


> I forgot to mention that it does not have to be a room at all. If you are comfortable with placing the items in a line and are able to recall the letters from that line later, then just do that.


 
True. "Roman rooms" is just a restricted version of the journey method / method of loci. Some people seem to use "roman rooms" and "method of loci" synonymously, though.


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 18, 2010)

I can't find a word for the letters TQ and XJ. Can someone please help me with a word.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 18, 2010)

rock1313 said:


> I can't find a word for the letters TQ and XJ. Can someone please help me with a word.


 
For images I use
TQ - Tack (A giant thumbtack that stabs whatever is next to it)
XJ - Jubilee from the X-men

For words I use:
TQ - Tack (thumbtack)
XJ - Jerk


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 18, 2010)

Depends on your letter scheme, for instance I spread "left over" letters amongst difficult letters. eg. V, Q, Y are one piece and U, Z share the same piece.
For X pairs you might have to just think of something that you won't forget for that pair, regardless whether or not it contains an X or not.


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 18, 2010)

when is it the appropiate time to use images than words

and how do you remember XJ in the word jerk


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 18, 2010)

Well, our brain does work with images. Think of the moon.

Now, did you imagine the word "moon", or the moon as an image?
For memorising large amounts images work best, it can be faster to use words if your just doing 3BLD though.


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 18, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Depends on your letter scheme, for instance I spread "left over" letters amongst difficult letters. eg. V, Q, Y are one piece and U, Z share the same piece.



thats a good point but I've been doing my letter sheme for a while and I am getting used to it


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 18, 2010)

rock1313 said:


> when is it the appropiate time to use images than words
> 
> and how do you remember XJ in the word jerk


 
I use images with a journeys and locations method. I use words for my auditory memory method. Both are described on my website.

Take a look at my X's word list. Basically X becomes something HUGE or X-RATED (sexy) or TERRIBLE or EXAGGERATED. That's how I know to associate an X with the image or word. I also often use insults for my X words, I suppose this would sort of go with X-RATED.


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 18, 2010)

about 75% of my words are images


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 18, 2010)

rock1313 said:


> I can't find a word for the letters TQ and XJ. Can someone please help me with a word.


 
TQ - tequila
XJ - currency exchange stand (like you'd find near a country border)


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 18, 2010)

what about QH


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 18, 2010)

Not that this will aid you in finding a pair for QH, but I found that this may help you find other pairs: http://www.acronymfinder.com/


----------



## aronpm (Nov 18, 2010)

Not an image, but a verb: whine.

I have no idea how I got whine from QH but that's what I use


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 18, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Not that this will aid you in finding a pair for QH, but I found that this may help you find other pairs: http://www.acronymfinder.com/



thanks that will help me


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 18, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> I also often use insults for my X words.



Thats acually a good idea. For a bad letter just use it in different categories like insults. My XG is now going to be girl cause its an insult.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 18, 2010)

QH word is "Kaw" for me, a pantomime of the sound that a crow makes. QH image is Don Quixote.


----------



## riffz (Nov 18, 2010)

QH - Queen of Hearts (Alice in Wonderland)


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 19, 2010)

riffz said:


> QH - Queen of Hearts (Alice in Wonderland)


 
thats a good one I will add that one to my list


----------



## rock1313 (Dec 14, 2010)

UJ ?


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 14, 2010)

rock1313 said:


> UJ ?


 
I use Jerome Eugene Morrow from Gattaca:






He's a really key character to the movie, and I picture him as he was in his final scene on camera in the movie.

If you're not into this character, or that movie, then you can use something relating to the word HUGE. My single syllable word for UJ is HUGE, so just picture something that's HUGE.


----------



## rock1313 (Dec 14, 2010)

oh ok I have no idea what is gattaca but I will just use huge


----------



## riffz (Dec 14, 2010)

For UJ I use Judge Judy.


----------

